# MMA and cauliflower ear



## ATC (Sep 14, 2009)

Should the MMA leagues mandate the use of ear garuds like high school wrestling does?

Cauliflower ear looks ugly and is not really repairable. So why not use the ear guards? Plus cauliflower ear also cause some hearing loss.

What are your thoughts?
.


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2009)

ATC said:


> Sould the MMA leagues mandate the use of ear garuds like high school wrestling does?
> 
> Cauliflower ear looks ugly and is not really repairable. So why not use the ear guards? Plus cauliflower ear also cause some hearing loss.
> 
> ...


 
Cauliflower ear is very treatable if one gets attention right away.  It only causes hearing loss in rare circumstances.

Some guys see it as a badge of honor.


----------



## ATC (Sep 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Cauliflower ear is very treatable if one gets attention right away. It only causes hearing loss in rare circumstances.
> 
> Some guys see it as a badge of honor.


Yes it is treatable but not everyone can get it attended to right away. Also even though treated it still may look very ugly and not as it normaly did.

Badge of honor for some but still looks ugly. I think once you got it and you know it is there for life you call it a badge of honor. I don't think anyone would want to have it if they had a choice.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 14, 2009)

ATC said:


> Yes it is treatable but not everyone can get it attended to right away. Also even though treated it still may look very ugly and not as it normaly did.
> 
> Badge of honor for some but still looks ugly. I think once you got it and you know it is there for life you call it a badge of honor. I don't think anyone would want to have it if they had a choice.


 

One of our fighters is very proud of his, I know rugby players don't mind either. It's a man thing, making them wear stupid hat things just because theres a chance (not a very big one) they may get a cauliflower ear is just too wimpish for words lol! For crying out loud they are fighters, adults and it's their choice!! don't start castrating our sport!


----------



## ATC (Sep 14, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> One of our fighters is very proud of his, I know rugby players don't mind either. It's a man thing, making them wear stupid hat things just because theres a chance (not a very big one) they may get a cauliflower ear is just too wimpish for words lol! For crying out loud they are fighters, adults and it's their choice!! don't start castrating our sport!


Just getting opinions, is all. I like to fight, but I like to look good to.


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2009)

ATC said:


> Should the MMA leagues mandate the use of ear garuds like high school wrestling does?
> 
> Cauliflower ear looks ugly and is not really repairable. So why not use the ear guards? Plus cauliflower ear also cause some hearing loss.
> 
> ...


 
Thing is, most of the MMA guys already have it, so IMO, what the sense of the guards?  I admit is does look nasty, and I remember that MMA show on TV, what was it...Elite FC, where Kimbo was fighting a guy who had it.  He landed a punch to his ear and it burst.  

Personally, if its effecting someone that bad, they should get the surgery.


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2009)

ATC said:


> Just getting opinions, is all. I like to fight, but I like to look good to.



If you like to fight and want to protect your ears, then there is nothing wrong with you wearing them. 

I just have an issue with the idea that leagues should mandate their use.


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 14, 2009)

I just dont think fighters should be allowed to permanently damage themselves.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 14, 2009)

They'll never fly for competition, in training people can do as they please.

As far as damaging themself, people in every sport do things that damage themself, some things are part of the game (knees in Basketball), others could be avoided (swollen knuckles in many traditional martial arts schools)

As long as they know the risk and accept the consequences its really up to them.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> If you like to fight and want to protect your ears, then there is nothing wrong with you wearing them.
> 
> I just have an issue with the idea that leagues should mandate their use.



Agreed!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2009)

Wear the ear protection and brag about how much more girls you score because your ears aren't all ****ed up.  Flash a few flavors of the week around and suddenly the Cauliflower Ear Fad will begin to lose steam.  Thats you get things done in the man world.  LOL!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> If you like to fight and want to protect your ears, then there is nothing wrong with you wearing them.
> 
> I just have an issue with the idea that leagues should mandate their use.


 
Exactly, next it would be wearing shin and foot pads, then well perhaps we better not let them hit so hard so it will be point scoring and we'd better take the sub moves out because my, they might damage something etc etc.
I know more people without cauli ears than I do with, some can grapple for years and never get them others can grapple once and bang there it goes. 

As for looking good a mate of mine an actor who also does pro MMA, ad some tough fights, his hardest is going on at the moment, he's knocking off someone called Jordan ( and yes I do use the word 'knocking' advisedly as I won't dignify this with anything else) she was in America for a while, married to the singer Peter Andre so you may know of her but shes z class celebrity list lol. Anyway Alex has never had a cauli ear and frequently goes on talk shows etc to say how MMA isn't as brutal as people think, he keeps his good looks easily.


----------



## ATC (Sep 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> ...Alex has never had a cauli ear and frequently goes on talk shows etc to say how MMA isn't as brutal as people think, he keeps his good looks easily.


I am sure there are always exceptions, but I have seen alot of ugly looking ears.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2009)

ATC said:


> I am sure there are always exceptions, but I have seen alot of ugly looking ears.



Yes, but no one ever goes "Holy crap!  What a normal looking ear that guy has!" It's only the ugly ones that get noticed.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2009)

ATC why are you looking at mens ears? I'm a woman and I don't do that!


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> ATC why are you looking at mens ears? I'm a woman and I don't do that!


 
I do. I like a man with a nice, neat ear. Though you wouldn't think it, since my husband has bizarrely huge earlobes, and I still find him attractive (well, most of the time, anyway). Cauliflower ears give me the creeps.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> I do. I like a man with a nice, neat ear. Though you wouldn't think it, since my husband has bizarrely huge earlobes, and I still find him attractive (well, most of the time, anyway). Cauliflower ears give me the creeps.


 
Nah I like a cute bum ( bottom/backside/**** to you lot lol), have to say most fighters I know don't have cauli ears, a lot of rugby players do though.


----------



## ATC (Sep 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> ATC why are you looking at mens ears? I'm a woman and I don't do that!


When you see anything ugly you tend notice it. The reason I asked the question is because I was messing around (wrestling) and my ears were really hot afterwards and I immediately thought about the cauliflower ears. Use to wrestle in high school and alway wore the head (ear) guards, so I just thought I ask the question. I just know I would not want my ears looking like some I have seen.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2009)

You could always say to the guys, "Hey, Joe Rogan wears headgear when he grapples!"  :mst:


----------



## Carol (Sep 15, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with wearing protection if you think you're going to be vulnerable to a specific injury.  I tend to be an injury prone klutz...I usually keep a small cooler handy that has some water bottles and an cold pack.  If a part of the body is particularly after training, icing it down right away can help keep inflammation in check without resorting to Vitamin I (ibuprofen) :lol:


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have a problem with ear guards being an option, but part of MMA is the lack of protective equipment.  The gloves are more to protect the fighters hands then to protect the person getting hit.

I personally won't/don't wear them and I don't like the idea of the league mandating it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> I don't have a problem with ear guards being an option, but part of MMA is the lack of protective equipment.  The gloves are more to protect the fighters hands then to protect the person getting hit.
> 
> I personally won't/don't wear them and I don't like the idea of the league mandating it.



Is that really part of MMA?  Why couldn't one practice MMA with protective equipment?  I know from experience that gear cuts down on injuries...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Is that really part of MMA?  Why couldn't one practice MMA with protective equipment?  I know from experience that gear cuts down on injuries...



Practice is very different from compete.

If you start throwing more equipment into competition it will change the game.

In training everyone uses more equipment.  Youtube has all sorts of videos of fighters training, when they spar they are wearing boxing gloves, shin pads and often headgear, none of which will ever end up in competition.


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2009)

ATC said:


> Should the MMA leagues mandate the use of ear garuds like high school wrestling does?
> 
> Cauliflower ear looks ugly and is not really repairable. So why not use the ear guards? Plus cauliflower ear also cause some hearing loss.
> 
> ...


We should also require ballerinas to wear some foot protection because it's well known that ballet causes all sorts of foot issues that are hideous.  I mean, I'm all for protecting kids, but if I don't care about it why should you?  It's vanity and just becuase you thinks it's ugly doesn't mean everyone does.  

Everything we do leaves some kind of mark.


----------



## ATC (Sep 15, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> It's vanity and just becuase you thinks it's ugly doesn't mean everyone does.


No, cauliflower ear is "Ugly"!

Looks like a wad of hubba bubba stuck to his head.






On the other hand, there is this, but not sure how true it is.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 16, 2009)

ATC said:


> No, cauliflower ear is "Ugly"!
> 
> Looks like a wad of hubba bubba stuck to his head.
> 
> ...



Do you want to date the chicks that will nibble on those ears?  LOL!!!

To each their own I guess...


----------



## ATC (Sep 16, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Do you want to date the chicks that will nibble on those ears? LOL!!!
> 
> To each their own I guess...


I do find it funny that she hides her face. Neck down shot. She's a closet CE lover...ha ha ha.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 16, 2009)

Personally, I think that if someone is so shallow that that can't look past cauliflower ear... there is something wrong (I'm not pointing fingers, just saying in general).

Should the MMA leagues mandate the use of ear gaurds like high school wrestling does?  No.  First, thank the heavens we are not in HS.  I support ear protection for children, but adults?  Whatever. Then again, how many kids do you know are MMA fighters?

Secondly, I hate any regulation that takes a fighter's choice away citing their own safety over things that are not really that important.  MMA is full contact fighting, let it be what it is.  I feel it has been regulated on the safety side as far as it should be.  Otherwise we end up with olympic boxing:






No thanks.


----------



## ATC (Sep 16, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> Personally, I think that if someone is so shallow that that can't look past cauliflower ear... there is something wrong (I'm not pointing fingers, just saying in general).


Good statement. I just know that for myself (on me) I would not like it. But as anything if unavoidable then I would have to deal with it. Just like no one wants a broken nose or a knocked out tooth, I don't think anyone wants CE. But once you have it then you have to deal with it.

Hazzard of the trade I guess.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2009)

ATC said:


> Good statement. I just know that for myself (on me) I would not like it. But as anything if unavoidable then I would have to deal with it. Just like no one wants a broken nose or *a knocked out tooth,* I don't think anyone wants CE. But once you have it then you have to deal with it.
> 
> Hazzard of the trade I guess.


 
I have a knocked out tooth! it goes back fine with superglue! I'll get it fixed when I've finished with martial arts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2009)

I have used ear protection at different times.  The reason was that my ears were so sore and I wanted to continue training at a competitive pace so the ear guards made it viable to do so. (probably saved my ears from being mashed to)  I think they are good training options and usable for anyone who needs them.  I do not however think that they should be mandated in competition.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Three of my favourite fighters none of whom have cauli ears, first Ian Butlin, his twin Dave doesn't either, next Leigh Remedious who fought Genki Sudo in UFC and of course Ian 'The Machine' Freeman, UFC vet even you lot should have seen lol! all three have bums you can bounce pennies off btw,


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2009)

ATC said:


> No, cauliflower ear is "Ugly"!
> 
> Looks like a wad of hubba bubba stuck to his head.


I think that it looks more like a potsticker, but I just don't think it's any big deal.   As I said, you think it's ugly, but to many within MMA or grappling, it's just the indelible mark that the sport leaves, like enlarged knuckles on a karateka or disfigured feet on a ballerina.  I just can't bring myself to get worked up about it.  Having, at 39, 16% body fat, a strong core and more fun than I've had since I was a kid in exchange for gnarly ears... I consider that an easy decision.  Really, no decision at all.

Personally, I don't think it's a badge of honor or any sign of dedication to the art.  Some guys are naturally prone to cauliflower...  3 months after training, they look like they've got giant pieces of garlic in their ear.  some guys train to black belt before they have any issues.  It's just a silly little thing.  As I said, vanity. 

Now, this isn't to say that there's any stigma against headgear.  While there are certainly guys who dig the cauliflower, lots of guys wear headgaear and it's no big deal.  They aren't considered wimps or anything.  It's up to them.  I won't wear headgear because I tried it and hated it.  

On a tangent, I've often argued that women are way more superficial than men when it comes to dating, attraction and relationships.  Men are more overt, but when it comes down to it, women on the whole are far more style over substance and this is just another example of that.


----------



## Carol (Sep 16, 2009)

So a discussion about gear devolves in to what's sexy on a guy, the number of girls one can score and an overall implication that only men grapple.  And women are superficial to boot.  Ooookay.

Someone let me know when y'all are ready to put the gender issues aside and actually talk about training, mmkay?


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> So a discussion about gear devolves in to what's sexy on a guy, the number of girls one can score and an overall implication that only men grapple.  And women are superficial to boot.  Ooookay.
> 
> Someone let me know when y'all are ready to put the gender issues aside and actually talk about training, mmkay?



Haha.  Carol, I may have been baiting a little.   But, this isn't really a thread about gear.  It's about, at least from the OP, what ATC thinks is ugly and that MMA should change the rules because of it.  It's exactly the shallow nature of the entire train of though I was pointing out.


----------



## ATC (Sep 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Haha. Carol, I may have been baiting a little. But, this isn't really a thread about gear. It's about, at least from the OP, what ATC thinks is ugly and that MMA should change the rules because of it. It's exactly the shallow nature of the entire train of though I was pointing out.


Well I started the thread really just to see what people thought about ear guards in MMA to help prevent CE. I have my opinions on why I would wear one mandated or not. But like all threads with more than a couple replies, they tend to go off topic a bit and people continue to coversate regardless where the topic strays to. Plus I stated from the begining that I thought CE looked ugly. Look at the starting post.


----------

